# SU6 Pro Is Available!



## SketchUp Guru (9 Jan 2007)

And it is FREE to registered users of SketchUp Pro. It has some very nice new features including 3D text, photomatch, new display styles, etc. It also comes bundled with the beta version of Layout which is a nice application for making presentations from your SU models.

There are a few changes in SU6Pro from previous versions mostly related to where you find some of the stuff that used to be in the Model Info box. Pages are now called Scenes. A few other things have changed but all in all you'll slip right into it.

For anyone contemplating SU6Pro there is a free 8 hour trial available same as always.

When I get time to put up some images, I'll post some examples.


----------



## Nick W (9 Jan 2007)

Looks like their server is suffering from overload. I can't get the upgrade at the moment. :evil:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Jan 2007)

Yeah, I'm having a hard time getting into the Forums, too. It'll settle down soon.

FWIW, these were done in SU6Pro. 

First, this is today's playing. My coworker's parents are talking about adding a screen porch onto their house so I did this. It shows one of the Sketchy styles applied.






This one was done last week to demonstrate 3D Text





And this one was done using a Google Earth import and after drawing, exported back to to Google Earth. Mainly the big thing here is the 3D Text.





And one more. A model started in SU4. There's a more complete version at home but I did this one also to show a Sketchy style.


----------



## Nick W (9 Jan 2007)

Dave R":3p8ywq72 said:


> This one was done last week



Aaah, so you're a real insider then. :wink: 

Are the sketchy styles any different from/better than the old jitter/extended edges etc?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Jan 2007)

I guess you could say I'm an insider. 

As to the Styles, oh yes, there's a big difference. Here are some variations of one of the house drawings. These are all rw exports from SU.































These types of drawings wouldn't be very desirable for shop drawings but they are nice when you want to show a client something that looks a bit looser and not finalized.


----------



## Nick W (9 Jan 2007)

Aaaarghh - help.

When I try to follow the links to the SU6Pro Upgrade Wizard, all I get is a page offering to sell me SU5. Can you give me a link Dave?


----------



## Nick W (9 Jan 2007)

Just had a look on the SU forum, and it appears that non-US customers can't get the upgrade at the moment. See here.

Just as well I don't have any paranoid tendencies :^o


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Jan 2007)

Sorry Nick,

I didn't realize the upgrade wouldn't be available to you yet. I'm sure it'll come soon though.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Jan 2007)

That explains a lot!

One guy on that thread reckoned he got the upgrade by hiding his IP address. Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Jake (9 Jan 2007)

google "anonymizer" or "anonymous proxy"


----------



## Nick W (10 Jan 2007)

The Thick Plottens.

I just got through to the download site using an anonymizer, but because I bought from CABS-CAD it tells me I have to upgrade through CADS-CAD!

The link in the e-mail from CABS-CAD results in a file not found message, so I phoned them. They say that they found out about the release at the same time we did, and have not been able to get their system straight yet. They will be working on getting the linked page up - but it might be a few days yet :evil: . They might send out another e-mail when it is available, they might not.

As to a charge for the upgrade the guy in Sales I spoke to said that there would be one to cover P&P, so I said "P&P for a download?" and he said "Aaaah". 

Looks like a big case of left and right hand non-communication.


Herrrumph.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2007)

I found this on the SketchUp Pro forum. Might give you a bit more information.

http://forum.sketchup.com/showthread.php?t=77086

sorry you're having trouble getting SU6.


----------



## Nick W (10 Jan 2007)

Thanks Dave. Just sent off an e-mail. Lets see if/when I get a response. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## gidon (12 Jan 2007)

I didn't realise Free Google Sketchup v6 has also been released. With similiar features (3D text, photomatch, display styles ...). Just playing with it now ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Nick W (12 Jan 2007)

I got my license late last night. Setting it all up now. Let's see how this baby goes. :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

Nick, glad to hear it.

Gidon, I didn't realize they released a free free version of SU6. They didn't tell us beta testers.


----------

